# Porsche 960 Could Share Next-Gen Audi R8 MSS Platform Says AutoCar Intel Report



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AutoCar has published an intel piece about the upcoming mid-engine Porsche project dubbed "Porsche 960" in previous intel we've seen in the press. The car, slated to position between 911 and 918 is expected to be Porsche's answer to the Ferrari 458. And, if this latest AutoCar report from Greg Kable is correct, the 960 may jump from the MSB-M architecture * reported on two weeks ago by Georg Kacher * to Audi's MSS architecture we've reported on in the past and most recently seen in another * story from Automobilewoche last week *.

Internally, this suggests some internal decision making going on. Though Porsche was granted charge over sportscar development, it is unclear how a move to the Audi-developed MSS that will underpin the next-generation R8 and Gallardo will be viewed in Stuttgart.

*So What Do We Think?*
There are some very interesting rumors in the piece, including the fact that Porsche may wait what seems like an eternity and launch the 960 as late as 2012 if it wishes to hold off and wait for MSB-M. More rumors focus on the MSS R8 that will make a switch to Audi's new 4.0T in likely a higher state of tune than the 513 hp S8. Details are also there about the facelift R8 due to be shown in Geneva in March and namely that it will get the same power bump (450 hp) as the RS 5 and finally get a twin-clutch S-tronic option to replace the car's current single-clutch R-tronic setup borrowed from Lamborghini.

Should the rumors be believed? The author of the AutoCar story was Greg Kable and everything we've seen of Greg suggests he's a reliable source. He knows plenty of senior Audi executives, which we've seen first hand... and given his reputation he likely maintains similar relationships at Porsche and Volkswagen. We're guessing he's right on all counts. His rumors on the facelift R8 are consistent with what we've heard. The 4.0 TFSI for the second-gen car makes sense. As for the 960, it sounds like the boards within the Volkswagen Group haven't finalized their decision so while the rumor may be accurately relayed, it's also subject to change.

* Full Story *


----------

